# Camera + weekend = Hummingbird!



## Terry D (Jun 5, 2016)

I took these with my long lens, hand-held. I really need to set up my strobe one of these days and use a tripod to see if I can freeze the wings. Since my hummingbird feeder is in the shade most of the time I can't get my shutter speed up high enough to freeze the action with ambient light. Still, I'm pretty happy with these.

Incoming!




I was standing about 20 feet from the feeder. This is shot with the lens set at about 350mm.



The rest were shot at 600mm. I should have backed it off some. The lens loses some sharpness at full extension and then cropped in post processing.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 5, 2016)

The colors are so vivid and brilliant... I am looking forward to seeing more of these fabulous shots... Thanks Terry...


----------



## Sonata (Jun 5, 2016)

Such beautiful pictures Terry - the colours are amazing.  I envy you as I have never seen a hummingbird.  Thank you for posting them for us to enjoy.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jun 5, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous Terry. Someday, I'll post something almost comparable.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks, folks. I actually went outside to try and get a photo of a male red-winged blackbird that was feeding at a suet block I have hanging in the same tree that shades my humming bird feeder, but he took off when I went out. But the humming birds are not so skittish, I've actually gotten to within six feet of one before.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 5, 2016)

In my yard, I have a huge mulberry tree, and the birds flock to it in early morning and early evening.. one bird I am crazy about is the Cedar Waxwing... I would love to be able to capture pics of this secretive shy bird...


----------



## PiP (Jun 5, 2016)

Wow! Terry these pictures are fantastic!! the colours are so vivid...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 6, 2016)

Twenty FEET? :O 

Nice lens! And great pictures. I've seen some of your other stuff too. Top-notch! : D


----------



## am_hammy (Jun 14, 2016)

So jealous of your lens! These are fantastic. They're so jittery too, but they're beautiful to watch. Excellent shots!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 15, 2016)

The blurred wings are essential to illustrate the reality - Stationary wings may make peolple think it a stuffed bird.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 15, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> The blurred wings are essential to illustrate the reality - Stationary wings may make peolple think it a stuffed bird.



I agree, but the challenge of stopping that motion is alluring.


----------

